# TTF vs OTT



## Felicko (Jan 23, 2011)

What are the advantages and disadvantages of both while using gangsta' style?


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

I think the only "disadvantages" are handslap for OTT (if you use lighter ammo and heavier bands) and the fact that you need a specialized design to use TTF. That is to say you cant just take any old slingshot and tie the bands on TTF style.
Other than that it's a matter of preference. I prefer TTF because of the ease of aiming and consistency of shooting, but everybody has their own style. Try both and see what you like.


----------



## Felicko (Jan 23, 2011)

Is it hard to carve a natural slingshot to do TTF?


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

Felicko said:


> Is it hard to carve a natural slingshot to do TTF?


no it's not, Bunny Buster often makes them. all you need to do is cut the slot. I'ld make mine that way but it's easier for me to use tubes.


----------



## Felicko (Jan 23, 2011)

Won't the rubber slide off eventually/ while shooting? Is there any other way to attach bands to do TTF?


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

I see no advantage in shooting Gang-Staaahhh either through the yoke or over the top, But, I'm not a Gang-Staaahhh!


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

Felicko said:


> Won't the rubber slide off eventually/ while shooting? Is there any other way to attach bands to do TTF?


You have to occasionally adjust your bands but it's no big problem, I shoot through the fork with tubes on my naturals, I shoot flats with a couple of double and single slot vintage and new forks. I cant some forks slightly but do not shoot gangster, It doesn't feel natural nor do I see any advantage to it.


----------



## Felicko (Jan 23, 2011)

Also, after you put your bands through do you use a constrictor knot to tie the bands together?


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

If you are using the slotted method with flats you don't tie them anywhere but at the pouch. Same with tubes. If you're talking about a different method I'm not sure.

Do a google search on slingshots of the world attachments there is a good page with multiple methods a band attachment. I'd post the link but I'm not at my computer right now.


----------



## Felicko (Jan 23, 2011)

What is the slotted method?


----------



## Felicko (Jan 23, 2011)

harpersgrace said:


> If you are using the slotted method with flats you don't tie them anywhere but at the pouch. Same with tubes. If you're talking about a different method I'm not sure.
> 
> Do a google search on slingshots of the world attachments there is a good page with multiple methods a band attachment. I'd post the link but I'm not at my computer right now.


Do you think the 3rd spain style (on this website http://www.melchiormenzel.de/making_rubber_attach.html) is a good attachment method?


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

it's used alot in Europe, should work fine.


----------



## Felicko (Jan 23, 2011)

harpersgrace said:


> it's used alot in Europe, should work fine.


Do you think it is TTF or OTT because it looks like the ammo goes between the forks but it may go above the forks.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

dgui said:


> I see no advantage in shooting Gang-Staaahhh either through the yoke or over the top, But, I'm not a Gang-Staaahhh!


It amazes me how differently people can shoot a forked stick. "Gangasta" style comes naturally to me, not because of wanting to conform to any style, it's just how I shoot. I flat can't hit anything shooting upright. I can barely even hold a slingshot that way.
Vive la difference!


----------



## Devoman (Oct 15, 2010)

dgui said:


> I see no advantage in shooting Gang-Staaahhh either through the yoke or over the top, But, I'm not a Gang-Staaahhh!


Well you do look punk!...lol For me, it is the only way that "feels" right.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

dgui said:


> I see no advantage in shooting Gang-Staaahhh either through the yoke or over the top, But, I'm not a Gang-Staaahhh!


Yes, because he shoots Fing-Staaahhh style









(Just kidding, I like your cool shooting videos)


----------



## rodgy (Jan 31, 2011)

Felicko said:


> Is it hard to carve a natural slingshot to do TTF?


What about drilling a hole and attaching tubes using ball in hole or a variation of it.


----------

